# Suds Needed for Western Suburbs of Chicago



## Jube (Nov 8, 2004)

We are looking for subs in Naperville and Wheaton, IL. These sites are on the large side and would require several pieces of equipment/shovelers. Only responsible subs need contact me. You can PM or call me at 1.800.531.7153.

Thanks,


----------



## universal (Apr 16, 2007)

*Sub work in Chicago area*

David

I have about 8 trucks and 2 skids avail for 2007-2008 winter. let me know if you need any one.

Ben


----------

